# Do you let others play with your fursona?



## Mayflower (Jul 27, 2018)

What are your thoughts on letting other people borrow your fursona for a picture? It could be a picture that the person wants to draw themselves, or because they want to commission an artist to draw your fursona with another character.

What about stories? Would you be okay with something writing a story featuring your fursona?


I have let someone use my fursona in commissioned pictures. I'm fine with it if I like the idea of the picture, and I like the style of the artist. I would still need to be asked first, as I simply can't accept anyone drawing, or commissioning, a picture of my fursona, without getting my approval first. 
There have only been two artists who have drawn my fursona without asking first, and as it was done as part of a site I was a member of at the time, I was perfectly fine with it. I also helps that they were really nice pictures 

I'm a bit wary of letting people commission pictures of my fursona, though. Mainly if I don't know them too well, and if I feel that our preferences are too different. I also don't want to feel like I own them a commissioned picture in return.

As for stories, my fursona is completely off limits. I have let someone write a story about my fursona once, and while the story itself was very nice, I felt awkward reading how someone described the actions and words of my fursona. With a picture, I can at least imagine a story behind it myself. With a story, the author is basically shaping the personality of my fursona, and I really don't want that.


So how open are you to seeing your fursona in artwork and stories?


----------



## David Drake (Jul 27, 2018)

I have rules for art:

1. Ask for permission to use the character (if I like you enough you'll get blanket permission provided...)
2. Anything more than a basic pose I'd need to pre-approve so it's not out of character (ESPECIALLY for NSFW)
3. I want a copy of the finished art.
4. Credit me.


With a story I need to co-write. No writing me without my input.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 28, 2018)

Given that I can' draw at all, I have no problem letting people draw my 'sona if they want to. But I have to make sure they have all the necessary references and details first.

As for writing - not really, given that I'm still developing him. Maybe he could get mentioned in a scene and said scene has been consulted with me first, so that it aligns with my vision of my fursona at the given time. For example, when I first flesh him out, Rimna was far more passive, as in engulfed by apathy, than he is now. If at that time someone made him take control and be passionate about a situation, I wouldn't have liked it. At the moment he's no longer with such a mindset so I wouldn't like it if he was portrayed as a passive character.

I hope that makes enough sense.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 28, 2018)

If they ask permission first, and I approve of the circumstances, then yeah, he can be featured in the pic and the story. Most people tend to feel the same I find.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 28, 2018)

No, usually. Not outside of mild playing around ooc. 
Serious character arcs and settings? Nah...


----------



## ShyFox (Jul 28, 2018)

I have no artwork of my fursona currently, but if someone were to approach me and request usage of my character, I would happily allow them to. Although this is a very unlikely scenario given the fact that I haven't shared any writing or lore of my fursona as of yet. Odd, but I am still a slight embarrassed, and much too reserved to fully indulge in the fantasy aspects of this fandom. Perhaps I could benefit from gaining some confidence in this aspect.
I would only ever dislike if someone were to use my own character/fursona in a roleplay, or claim it as being their own. Other than that, I believe I would actually be very enthusiastic to see how my fursona appears when someone else is able to unleash their artistry upon him.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Jul 28, 2018)

I've... actually never thought of this before because I've never been asked. But, yeah sure, they can as long as they ask first and tell me what the drawing would be of so that I can make sure it's in character. And there'd have to be at least one of their characters/fursona as well in the picture 'cause it'd be weird if they commissioned a picture of just Sunburst for themselves.


----------



## JazzMina (Jul 28, 2018)

I would say ask my permission about art...I do not want her to do things I find nasty or rude in pictures. 
Stories I would say no unless I know the person and we have talked and said person knows my fursona well enough the dialog and actions seem believable to me


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2018)

Play with my Fursona and/or characters? I don't mind it as long as people ask for permission first and I agree with it.

But if it's NSFW? No. Just... No. I don't do NSFW art with my characters. Ever.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 28, 2018)

Generally if you ask first or are going to be giving it to me for free (I’ve had people write me stories or give me art of my characters before as gifts) that’s fine. If you’re going to expect I return the “favor” go away. But I do want credit for the design. 

LV is too new a sona I haven’t had anything happen like that yet but it used to happen a lot with my ponysona.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 29, 2018)

I wouldn't mind that if someone would ask first and credit me


----------



## Derron116 (Jul 31, 2018)

Outside of random gifts, I would want for them to ask permission. SFW or NSFW doesn't particularly matter to me.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 31, 2018)

Artwork?  If I'm asked first, I'll likely consent - IF it is safe for work.  I'm a bit pickier when it comes to allowing NSFW of any character of mine.  Also, I'm not comfortable in my own skills yet to do art trades, so if that's the expectation then you're going to get turned down.

Stories?  Unless I know you really well, my fursona and OCs are only my own as stories go.  If you really must have them in the story I have to be a co-writer.

I'm actually going to run into this type of question soon enough, as I'm transcribing a roleplay and the OCs of three other people are basically the main characters.  (However, I have logs of the roleplay and know these three people well enough to mitigate the issues.)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2018)

Absolutely not. My characters are off limits to everyone unless I say otherwise. I put a lot of hard work into making mine and I don't appreciate people messing around with them or putting them in non cannon scenarios without my permission. I'd be furious if I found out someone was using my characters without me knowing.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 9, 2018)

No.
He's me, so please don't do that.
I only give that kind of permission to my boyfriend, because I know he portrays him respectfully and seriously, and would never draw him in situations that are uncomfortable or creepy.

Yeah, no. This afternoon he sent me a MS paint drawing of my fursona with no arms and legs coiling around his like a snake. I can't decide if that's better or worse than drawing me with a >:3 face where my nipples should be.


----------



## Tao (Aug 9, 2018)

Sure, as long as someone asks for permission and it's not a fetish that I'm not into.


----------

